# Protogen fursuit?



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Jul 23, 2018)

I want to make a protogen suit later on. I was wondering how to make the screen part on the head without the "tinted glass".  I was thinking using black suede fabric on the screen and doing a normal foam base ( that fits my character ) And for the eyes getting some type of neon blue acrylic paint and painting the buckram with that? ( same for mouth ) and if possible even putting some leds behind the buckram? This is my idea, definitely no cardboard though.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jul 23, 2018)

Imo protogen suits that use a fabric visor really bug me as in the lore of the protogen the visor's are supposed to be a hard nanite material.
There is a prop maker who made a few of the primagen suits that makes a protogen head bases and the visors www.kaiborgstudios.com: DIY Kits
It is a bit pricey though


----------

